

Why buying Bitcoin without purpose is for sharks and sheep. - benguild
http://benguild.com/2013/11/14/bitcoin-is-for-sharks-and-sheep/

======
taproot
I'm pretty sour about not buying in early and I'm rather egg faced about
laughing at all the pushers back when.

Yet I still find these people pretty funny.

Is it me or is it strange to compare a currency against a company. Sure a
country backed currency is like an Apple or a Google but this currency isn't
backed by anything. Your be better off comparing it to the USD. /smirk

